# هندسة الخلايا الشمسية



## م.محمد الكردي (16 فبراير 2006)

المهندسين الأكابر

أبحث عن موقع يشرح بالتفصيل طرق توصيل الخلايا الشمسية 

أيضا سؤال لأي قسم يتبع هذا الموضوع أقصد هل هناك قسم مثلا هندسة شمسية ؟؟؟؟ :18: 

شكرا


----------



## ALRASHED71 (18 فبراير 2006)

أخي العزيز :
إن الخلايا الشمسية تتبع لقسم الهندسة الالكترونية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يناير 2008)

وصل الخلايا الشمسية مثل البطاريات ...........
لأن كل منها عبارة عن منبع للتيار المستمر...


----------



## youcef-1994 (27 أبريل 2009)

أريد كيفية تجهيز منزل بالطاقة الشمسية وكلفتها


----------



## مراد بو معراف (28 أبريل 2009)

_السلام عليكم_

_اخي العزيز . طريقة توصيل الخلايا الشمسية _

_تعتمد على القيمة الكهرباء التى تريدها_

_اولا : فرق الكمون ( فولط متر )_

_ثانيا : الشدة ( امبير متر )_

_بالنسبة لزيادة الفولط متر تربط الخلايا على التسلسل اى ( موجب الخلية الاول مع سالب الخلية الثانية وهاكذا ) حتي تصل الى القيمة التى تريدها_

_و بالنسبة لرفع الشدة تربط الخلايا على التفرع اى ( موجب الخلية الاول من التسسل الاول مع موجب الخلية الاول للتسلسل الثاني و هاكذا ) حسب قانون حساب فرق الكمون و الامبير متر_
_ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى الشرح البسيط_




​


----------

